# Do i have the right to be angry here



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

So I have been practicing photography for 2 years now and i love it. My work collegue decided he wants to go into professional photography. He buys a 1k sony dslr and takes an online course. He didnt even finish the course and now he has a facebook page up with some pics of his son and some pics of birds as his portfolio. Im mad that he has no experience with photoshoots other than his son and hes charging. Ive been wanting to go pro but my plan is to be a current pro's helper.Its been less than 5 months since he decided to take up photography. Im not sure if hes good enough i just dont want him to blow all his money on high end equipment and fail. I am a little jealous for his determination but im angry with his arrogance. What do you guys think


----------



## Judobreaker (May 20, 2011)

Anyone can charge, the question is if he can deliver.
If he can't his customers will not be pleased.
If he can it doesn't care if he did any course whatsoever.
With no experience at all I'd say it's quite possible he'll fail on a shoot sometime soon.
That's not necessarily a bad thing for him as he could learn from it.
It could be a problem if the ones he's shooting paid him and sue him afterwards because he didn't deliver...
You might want to suggest him to practice for a while first.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

Judobreaker said:


> Anyone can charge, the question is if he can deliver.
> If he can't his customers will not be pleased.
> If he can it doesn't care if he did any course whatsoever.
> With no experience at all I'd say it's quite possible he'll fail on a shoot sometime soon.
> ...


 I told him to practice first but he thinks hes good enough. I feel kinda insulted like he doesnt take photography seriously.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2011)

Well, I went to his portfolio and looked through his kid pics...but it was this shot of the piece of concrete re-bar and brush that convinced me, he's got mad skillz...

Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Well, I went to his portfolio and looked through his kid pics...but it was this shot of the piece of concrete re-bar and brush that convinced me, he's got mad skillz...
> 
> Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook


 God I hope your sarcastic


----------



## cuezombies (May 20, 2011)

I don't think it's worth the energy to be angry about a thing like this. Focus on your own shutter finger and save the anger for when your coworker starts killing babies or throws a melon at you in the break room.


----------



## XM_ (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> i just dont want him to blow all his money on high end equipment


 
:thumbup:
Sorry to be mocking but the subconcious envy coming through is very funny


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

XM_ said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > i just dont want him to blow all his money on high end equipment
> ...


 Oh not at all we make the same amount infact he has more load on his shoulders he has a kid and a wife that doesnt work. I have no kids and a wife that makes more than me. I just dont want him to spend so much especially because of his situation. I also just dont think my skill level is worthy of high end equipment.


----------



## XM_ (May 20, 2011)

OK. It just reads humorously  ..photographers are often such gearheads. That's cool.


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 20, 2011)

Lets remember one thing here guys... he describes himself this way 


"I am a new photographer but very skilled."


----------



## tomhawkins (May 20, 2011)

I admire your friends determination. almost all of the people are a photographer this time, but being a photographer is different from being an artist.


----------



## cuezombies (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I just dont want him to spend so much especially because of his situation.



Better let _him _worry about "his situation", don't you think?  



> I also just dont think my skill level is worthy of high end equipment.



That's sad.


----------



## XM_ (May 20, 2011)

I just took a look at the 'portfolio'.

I see your point.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

> I also just dont think my skill level is worthy of high end equipment.



That's sad.[/QUOTE] Yeah i know i have the self confidence of a fat kid in speedos. I was raised in a filipino family and we are very thrifty people. I grew up with the attitude that if you are going to spend alot for something you better be good at it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 20, 2011)

I was this person 13 months ago.  I say the only people you can be angry to are the people who pay him for photos.  Get on with your life.


----------



## XM_ (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> > I grew up with the attitude that if you are going to spend alot for something you better be good at it.
> 
> 
> Sometimes poor quality tools do limit people's capabilities. But it's apparent from the images presented in the folio that the quality control is indifferent. Having the pro gear will accelerate learning if the user hangs out with skilled operators and is keen to learn and apply the know-how they share. If not, well then it's just throwing money away.


----------



## fokker (May 20, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Well, I went to his portfolio and looked through his kid pics...but it was this shot of the piece of concrete re-bar and brush that convinced me, he's got mad skillz...
> 
> Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook


 

A certain Trevor Swain was obviously impressed by it 

OP; I don't think you have the right to be mad, it's not like he's broken any rules or laws. If people want to pay him, then that's their bad choice and they'll regret it. If you feel jealous then set up shop as well and try and run him out of business :lmao:


----------



## subscuck (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I am a little jealous



Just this.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 20, 2011)

don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2011)

It isn't worth the the time or effort to care one way or another.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

fokker said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I went to his portfolio and looked through his kid pics...but it was this shot of the piece of concrete re-bar and brush that convinced me, he's got mad skillz...
> ...


 Trevor is our boss and he still thinks hes a teenager in a metal band. These 2 are friends. As for my jealousy it is only for his determination but his arrogance claiming that he is very skilled angers me. It makes good photographers look bad. I dont want to set up shop i still need to do some apprenticing with local pros. I want to be so good that people look at my photos and actually feel something. I dont want to make money i want to make art. I want to be remembered even if i dont make a penny. Thats just me though to my coworker photography is just another money pit to him. Oh well one day i guess ill be good enough.


----------



## valvestem (May 20, 2011)

Get angry at something that matters, instead of this "issue".


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

the only thing i have to say is wtf. i just wish he see this post and kick you in the nuts for being jealous. he does what he wants and you shouldnt worry about his life. Its not like he is dangerous for people around him lol. Start worrying about you own photography before other people business and quit crying about it on the interwebz.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


 
How does this make good photographer look bad???? Bad pictures and bad business practices makes a photographer look bad. The only person who looks bad is him. You talk about him like a "coworker", not even a friend and yet you worry about his money? you have issues.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> So I have been practicing photography for 2 years now and i love it. My work collegue decided he wants to go into professional photography. He buys a 1k sony dslr and takes an online course. He didnt even finish the course and now he has a facebook page up with some pics of his son and some pics of birds as his portfolio. Im mad that he has no experience with photoshoots other than his son and hes charging. Ive been wanting to go pro but my plan is to be a current pro's helper.Its been less than 5 months since he decided to take up photography. Im not sure if hes good enough i just dont want him to blow all his money on high end equipment and fail. I am a little jealous for his determination but im angry with his arrogance. What do you guys think



You have, no right!


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> the only thing i have to say is wtf. i just wish he see this post and kick you in the nuts for being jealous. he does what he wants and you shouldnt worry about his life. Its not like he is dangerous for people around him lol. Start worrying about you own photography before other people business and quit crying about it on the interwebz.


 I'm his friend and I'm am very worried with his money spending. He told his wife he won his new camera. what are you like twelve you seem like you are.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing i have to say is wtf. i just wish he see this post and kick you in the nuts for being jealous. he does what he wants and you shouldnt worry about his life. Its not like he is dangerous for people around him lol. Start worrying about you own photography before other people business and quit crying about it on the interwebz.
> ...


 
Well, i think you should tell his wife about his bad spending and all the lies.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...


 
He charges less than other photographers so people will start thinking other pros are just over priced without looking at their work.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



LOL, if you hire a photographer without looking at the picture this photographer produice well you deserve to get screwed.


----------



## subscuck (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> He charges less than other photographers so people will start thinking other pros are just over priced without looking at their work.


 
Very broad and incorrect generalization. Kinda like saying "somebody tell Ford to shut down Lincoln. Soon as people realise Fords are cheaper, they'll stop buying Lincolns cause they're overpriced..."


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

Ur not a very polite guy are u. Actually the car analogy is right. How many times has gm needed bailouts and how bout toyota. The cheaper model sells faster


----------



## subscuck (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Ur not a very polite guy are u. Actually the car analogy is right. How many times has gm needed bailouts and how bout toyota. The cheaper model sells faster



Actually, you completely missed the point. So here we go.

There is a certain segment of the population that buys based on price. They don't look at quality. Just price. They never comparison shop based on anything but price.

There is a certain segment of the population that understands quality, and buy the highest quality they can afford.

There is a certain segment of the population that buys based on quality, and will spend what's necessary to get the quality they want.

Lastly there is the segment of the population with more money than common sense.

People who buy luxury cars a). have the money to spend, and b). understand they are getting far more for the money than they would get from a cheaper car.

Make sense now? Your friend will not hurt a single pro's business. People who use a good pro's service do so because of the quality.

Now spit those sour grapes out and live your life and let him worry about living his.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Ur not a very polite guy are u. Actually the car analogy is right. How many times has gm needed bailouts and how bout toyota. The cheaper model sells faster


 
I had a friend like you, who started worrying about my photography and of course he stopped talked to me after i started doing photography a bit more seriously. I heard he was telling everyone that i was not good because i didnt had a degree and he had one. Too bad i live 1200 km from him. Jealousy is a really bad thing. Can you say that i didnt even dedicated 5 min of my time worrying about him? trust me. He will most likely get his own business running before you.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Ur not a very polite guy are u. Actually the car analogy is right. How many times has gm needed bailouts and how bout toyota. The cheaper model sells faster
> ...


 Are u kidding during a wedding where you need to decide between photographers prices make a big difference. I chose my wedding photographer because he was 2g cheaper. I was smart enough to check his work though


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


 

you took him because his 2000 $ cheaper photography was as good as the 4000$ one? LOL. you failed


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Ur not a very polite guy are u. Actually the car analogy is right. How many times has gm needed bailouts and how bout toyota. The cheaper model sells faster
> ...


 Omg I don't care about making a business. I don't care about degrees. I learned everything I know off youtube. I'm worried he will crash and burn leaving his family in debt. A true friend worries about this. A bad friend sits there and complements bad shots.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...




burn his famillly into dept because he bought a 1000$ camera HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA you are nuts.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > subscuck said:
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 20, 2011)

Cool story.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 20, 2011)

Lies.

This story just keeps getting better, and better!


----------



## subscuck (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I'm worried he will crash and burn leaving his family in debt. A true friend worries about this.



...and realizes it's beyond his ability to control.


----------



## Geaux (May 20, 2011)

Who cares, the world is supposed to end tomorrow anyways.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

you came in too late bitter. I had his facebook posted up he describes himself as new but very skilled. I took it down because I felt bad for posting his work


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worried he will crash and burn leaving his family in debt. A true friend worries about this.
> ...


I guess but should I be honest with him or just sit back and watch


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> you came in too late bitter. I had his facebook posted up he describes himself as new but very skilled. I took it down because I felt bad for posting his work



you took it down because you didnt want anyone to post this **** on his wall. hypocrite. You should just remove yourself from his facebook friend list, change job and dont tell anyone your are friend with that guy. shame on you :lmao:


----------



## subscuck (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


 
He's gonna do what he wants to do, so I guess sit back and watch.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > you came in too late bitter. I had his facebook posted up he describes himself as new but very skilled. I took it down because I felt bad for posting his work
> ...


 
I also didn't want immature little kids like you insulting him a totally crushing his dreams. I also don't want to get into a fist fight with him. The last thing I want is to knock out a friend and coworker


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 20, 2011)

Without having read the OP or any of the following posts,  its my experience that if you have to ask this question, the answer is no.


----------



## Geaux (May 20, 2011)

Funny thing is that even though you took it down ... the link is still in the thread by someone else.

fail.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2011)

How could this guy possibly fail as a Facebook photographer? I mean, again, just LOOK at what he can do with re-bar and brush! This guy is golden. Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook


----------



## Geaux (May 20, 2011)

lol, I'm so tempted to post this thread onto the wall of his page ... but I'm not ruthless.


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 20, 2011)

Ahh, this is what I missed about TPF! Glad to be back


----------



## Dao (May 20, 2011)

Photography and business are totally different animals.

- Great in photography is not directly related to make good money in business.
- Great in doing business is related to make good money in business.


Have you ever wonder why a fast food chain can sell millions of  $1 hamburger a day while a local small restaurant sell only a hand full of $6 gourmet tasty hamburger a day?


As for the questions, "Do i have the right to be angry here?"
You of course has the right to angry in any reasons.  But why?  Because he can make money? or Because he cannot make money?


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 20, 2011)

Geaux said:


> lol, I'm so tempted to post this thread onto the wall of his page ... but I'm not ruthless.



I am.

But, alas, I have no facepage account.

[Sigh]


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

Derrel said:


> How could this guy possibly fail as a Facebook photographer? I mean, again, just LOOK at what he can do with re-bar and brush! This guy is golden. Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook



LOL


----------



## gsgary (May 20, 2011)

Get a life, and stop worrying about him for a start he's only bought a Sony there's not many pro's using Sony


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Do i have the right to be angry here


No! You do not have a right to be angry.

If you *are* angry, you, not your friend, is the problem


----------



## Evesdilemma (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> So I have been practicing photography for 2 years now and i love it. My work collegue decided he wants to go into professional photography. He buys a 1k sony dslr and takes an online course. He didnt even finish the course and now he has a facebook page up with some pics of his son and some pics of birds as his portfolio.* Im mad that he has no experience with photoshoots other than his son and hes charging.* *Ive been wanting to go pro but my plan is to be a current pro's helper.Its been less than 5 months since he decided to take up photography.* Im not sure if hes good enough i just dont want him to blow all his money on high end equipment and fail. *I am a little jealous for his determination but im angry with his arrogance*. What do you guys think



Even though you've couched your argument in your concern for his well being and that of his family, the three bolded lines scream volumes.  You said it yourself-you are mad he has no experience and he's charging, while you've chosen to put your all into it and help someone else make money.  It is not a necessity that you become a second shooter-but that is the path you've chosen to take and that's fine.  He's chosen a different path.  He's put his work up for others to see.  Whether or not he makes money is up to those who choose to hire him or not.  

You are jealous for his determination (your words)- because he didn't take the time to pay his dues as you feel you have and you've decided that he's wrong and arrogant.  He may get better with time-there are plenty of people who are self taught who have successful businesses and create beautiful photographic images.  This original post really does come across as sour grapes.  

Perhaps you should examine why you feel the need to tear him down for chasing a dream, no matter how limited he may be in skill.  It seems like this is the real issue.  He's chasing what is in essence your dream without choosing your path, and he may have some success at it no matter what we here think of his images.  Instead of being jealous, perhaps you can use what your friend is doing to inspire you.  If you feel your work is that much better, then that should be encouragement for you to do what you need to do to take the entreprenuerial step and create your own destiny.  We wouldn't have airplanes, cars, or a whole host of technological advancements without someone being "arrogant" and failing in chasing their dreams. But sitting back criticizing and tearing him down for his "arrogance" only demeans you, not him.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 20, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Who cares, the world is supposed to end tomorrow anyways.


 
Not for me, and all other Atheists. Got any pets you want looked at after the Rapture? Send them up my way with $135 bucks. Eternal Earth-Bound Pets


----------



## Trever1t (May 20, 2011)

My pets are going with me.


Damn what a (scam) enterprising and profitable business. I am sure they are making bank and I'm totally surprised California isn't on that list!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Do i have the right to be angry here
> ...


 
Keith, I am pretty sure that ANYONE has the right to be angry. Bill O'Reilly is mad at the Obamas for having Common come to the White House. Donald Trump is mad at Obama for being a US Citizen, Israelis are mad at Palestinians, Zack de la Rocha was mad at Rage Against The Machine (kind of ironic). 

All reasons being fairly trivial to be mad about, and the OP is no exception.


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2011)

No. In this case I don't think it's the same thing. Plus you seem to be equating disagreement with anger, and they are distinctly different things.

The OP is displaying a decided lack of maturity, and judgement. 

The person the OP is ineffectively whining about is not available to defend themselves, making the OP's post *way* out of line, IMO.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 20, 2011)

Now you're just splitting hairs. Anger is human nature.


----------



## XM_ (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


 
What does your friend say when you tell him of your concerns?


----------



## vtf (May 20, 2011)

A friend supports a friend's dreams and ambitions and success, they are also there to comfort when they can't be realized.
Where are you in this?


----------



## Village Idiot (May 20, 2011)

Dao said:


> Photography and business are totally different animals.
> 
> - Great in photography is not directly related to make good money in business.
> - Great in doing business is related to make good money in business.
> ...



Mmmmm, green curry!


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 20, 2011)

You have the right to be angry.  Everyone has the right to be angry.  Should you be angry?  Probably not.  From your post, jealousy sounds more like the emotion your feeling.  If he is charging and making money great for him and his happy customers. If you want to start charging, try it.  If you want to study under a professional go for it.  Don't waste your energy being whatever emotion you have towards this guy (who I probably wouldn't call a friend).


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2011)




----------



## PhotoTish (May 20, 2011)

Wow!  5 pages discussing the spending habits of someone only the OP knows :raisedbrow: 

OP let your friend do it his way.  If he is successful, be happy for him.  If he fails, be kind enough not to say "I told you so".  Meanwhile, concentrate on your own photography goals. eacesign:

Oh yes, Golden Rule : don't ask for opinions if you don't want to listen to the answers


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 20, 2011)

Rant threads are always great threads!


----------



## Geaux (May 20, 2011)

Maybe when he becomes famous, he'll let you be his assistant.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

I guess I'm just a little irked that I'm not the only one trying to be a photographer at my job. But seriously though how many people here has had someone act like photography is easy as taking snapshots. I guess I should stop being jealous and help him out with his shots. In the end it is an art and I've always said those who don't like to share their skills are dbags


----------



## subscuck (May 20, 2011)

By Jove, I think he's got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq (May 20, 2011)

Okay, here's my take on this:

Gents and ladies, you all need to calm down. I've read too many rude comments in here. We're a friendly community that helps when someone asks for it. What good does name calling do? Seriously, it's embarrassing to read!

If he is overcharging his work, and he is in danger of going bankrupt or something like that, then you should worry. You should also swallow your pride and not focus on your jealousy. Talk to him that he really needs to keep practising his photography before charging.  Perhaps talk to his wife. I don't know, I don't know the guy. Anyway, a friend don't sit around watching friends do stupid things. Should the person improve quickly and deliver, then nothing is better.

You don't have a right to be mad, but I would feel something similar. When we invest a lot of time into a hobby, and thrive for perfection, it's not fun to see others drop out of a course and claim to be very skilled without being it. I would take it as an insult. But, anyway... one day you'll have your own shop


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I guess I'm just a little irked that I'm not the only one trying to be a photographer at my job. But seriously though how many people here has had someone act like photography is easy as taking snapshots. I guess I should stop being jealous and help him out with his shots. In the end it is an art and I've always said those who don't like to share their skills are dbags



Ha ha.  Yeah, it kinda sucks when other people want to play photographer.  I had to watch as the "photographer" at my place of employment used the pop up flash in an outdoor area trying to take a picture of a group of 250+ people.  The pictures didn't turn out so great.  That's okay though, I'm going to DL them off FlickR and edit them in my spare time... we'll see what she says when I send her the edits...


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm just a little irked that I'm not the only one trying to be a photographer at my job. But seriously though how many people here has had someone act like photography is easy as taking snapshots. I guess I should stop being jealous and help him out with his shots. In the end it is an art and I've always said those who don't like to share their skills are dbags
> ...


 Lol no way. Does she use a pen light for continuous lighting.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


 
HA. IDK. She had the D3000 all decked out, brand new strap, kit lens, etc, carrying it around looking all important.

Thing is, all she had to do was ask if there were any photographers in the staff and I'd have been glad to help. I'm not great, but I'm better than that. I debated bringing my kit to this function, but decided against it. Maybe I should have...


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsroar said:
> ...


 
yea you really need to start taking your camera and showing your work around or else u end up looking like the copy cat. That's what happened to me I never mentioned anything about my photography toanyone then my friend said he was a photographer and everyone asked if he could do jobs for them. When I said that I actually did photography for 2 years everyone looked at me like I was a copy cat


----------



## Postman158 (May 20, 2011)

I'm mainly worried because he put "Wedding Photography" on his page. Lol.


----------



## GrantH (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Judobreaker said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can charge, the question is if he can deliver.
> ...



or maybe...he's a natural and is actually already fairly good. the market decides if your good or not, if they pay and enjoy it...your good. if not, your not. how i see it anyways.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 20, 2011)

It sounds like your buddy has the confidence and "guts" to make it as a pro.  Haven't you ever heard of the phrase "fake it till you make it?"


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2011)

Maybe this little story can explain how I feel about your particular situation.

_A man arrives at a hotel at 3:00 a.m. to check in after missing his flight.  He walks up to the counter, rings the bell and the hotel clerk comes out from her office, smoking a cigarette, to see who is ringing the bell at that time of the morning.  After explaining that he missed his flight and that he has a reservation he makes the following observation.

Man -"You know smoking cigarettes is bad for your health."

Hotel Clerk -" My Grandma lived to be 98 years old."

Man - "From smoking cigarettes??"

Hotel Clerk -  "No, from minding Her Own Damn Business!!!" _


What does it really matter to you what this person does.  Is it taking food out of you or your families mouth?  The shelter from over your head?  Clothes off their back?  Money out of your pocket?  They committing a crime or harming themselves or anyone else?  Frankly sounds to me like you have enough issues of your own, you don't need to worry about someone else's issues.  I say get over it and get on with your life.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 20, 2011)

I haven't paid enough attention while perusing this thread but I'd be playing the long game on this one assuming it isn't a real close friend.  This guy may end up selling all the crap he buys over the next few months for cheap in about a year so I would concentrate on guiding his purchases to coincide with my future needs.


----------



## fokker (May 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



Sounds like we have got to the root of your resentment here. You want to be recognised as being a superior photographer, instead you are viewed as an inferior pretender to the throne. 
My advice: Just let him keep doing what he's doing, but don't feel the need to be embarrassed about telling people that you are a photographer as well. If people see your images and recognize that they are better than your newbie friend's (this is assuming that you actually are any good at photography, of course) then they will give you the respect that you seem to crave. 

My old job, there were a couple of photographers as well. This was shortly after I had gotten seriously interested in photography, so it's not the same thing really, but I felt slightly self conscious about telling people at that work about my photography, mostly because I thought my photos were inferior. That was, until I saw some of the photos from one woman with her fancy Nikon at the company golf tournament, using her SB-600 with an omni-bounce outside on a sunny day...



bentcountershaft said:


> I haven't paid enough attention while perusing this thread but I'd be playing the long game on this one assuming it isn't a real close friend.  This guy may end up selling all the crap he buys over the next few months for cheap in about a year so I would concentrate on guiding his purchases to coincide with my future needs.


 
Actual lol. I like your angle on that one.


----------



## fokker (May 20, 2011)

Although, I think you might have a hard time competing against shots and processing like this wee gem: Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2011)

The only thing i have to say is that you talk him down like that, 5 days ago you were asking how to control ambient light using a flash, in my book someone for someone who is into photography for more than 2 years, you didnt learn much and this tells me you are just jealous.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> The only thing i have to say is that you talk him down like that, 5 days ago you were asking how to control ambient light using a flash, in my book someone for someone who is into photography for more than 2 years, you didnt learn much and this tells me you are just jealous.


 I never had the money to buy off camera flash so all my lighting was natural or continous. I'm still learning.
Mobile Photobucket

There's my photos not great but a little better.


----------



## manaheim (May 20, 2011)

Oh god, this tired old theme.  Zzzzzzzzzz...


You can be angry any time you like, not that it'll do you any good.


----------



## Ryan L (May 20, 2011)

It's just too late at this point. He has the Facebook page, He has the logo, HE IS PRO. If you can't beat em', join him. Maybe he will take you on as his assistant to carry all his new gear, and when he feels your ready you can be his 2nd shooter.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2011)

It's time to simply just Let It Be!


----------



## photocist (May 20, 2011)

why is this even an issue


----------



## mjhoward (May 20, 2011)

How can someone that adds fake bokeh in PP not go pro !?!  Every good photography knows that fake bokeh is better than real bokeh. Duh.


----------



## Stryker (May 21, 2011)

Kapatid, to answer your question, HELL NO.  You have no right to get angry. He took on line tutorials, he has better equipment than you, and to top it all, he has more guts than you.  There are things you may not know about him.  Maybe he joined a camera club and is busy doing photoshoots.  Maybe he is inside a library reading some books you might havent read.  Maybe, he is outside doing night scapes and doesn't care much about shutter counts as you read this note.

I am also a filipino, very thrifty and would always look at some reviews before I spend my money on some photo equipment.  But here's something I want you to know.  I started photography July 2010. Bought my first 50D not knowing what that black box can do.  I joined a camera club, hung out with photo enthusiasts, joined photowalks, read books by Scott Kelby, and watched some vids of Bryan Peterson.  Hell, after 12 months and about 35thousand shutter counts, I could say I am a lot better than you.  And I did my first paid corporate event shoot on my 6th month.

Did I insult you? That was not my intention.  Did I challenge you?  Yes, to do better.  Practice, read, practice, read, and practice some more.  Compare your shots with the other pros and get pointers from them.  Jealousy wont get you nowhere.  Who knows, maybe in 6 months you'll get better C&C and a much better photographer than most of us here.

Practice lang yan, kapatid.  :thumbup:


----------



## Kbarredo (May 21, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Kapatid, to answer your question, HELL NO.  You have no right to get angry. He took on line tutorials, he has better equipment than you, and to top it all, he has more guts than you.  There are things you may not know about him.  Maybe he joined a camera club and is busy doing photoshoots.  Maybe he is inside a library reading some books you might havent read.  Maybe, he is outside doing night scapes and doesn't care much about shutter counts as you read this note.
> 
> I am also a filipino, very thrifty and would always look at some reviews before I spend my money on some photo equipment.  But here's something I want you to know.  I started photography July 2010. Bought my first 50D not knowing what that black box can do.  I joined a camera club, hung out with photo enthusiasts, joined photowalks, read books by Scott Kelby, and watched some vids of Bryan Peterson.  Hell, after 12 months and about 35thousand shutter counts, I could say I am a lot better than you.  And I did my first paid corporate event shoot on my 6th month.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know tagalog I'm cebuano. Second its been 2 years on and off I didn't get serious until I got my d 5k in september. Second my problem isn't that he is better its that he DOESN'T do any book reading or clubs and wants to get paid. I'm comparing shots with pros that's why I'm here I want to learn. He refuses to learn he just wants to go out and shoot with all the fancy gadgets.


----------



## cuezombies (May 21, 2011)

Who cares if your coworkers think you're a copycat? Seriously, stop whining. Go take pictures. You've only got so long before the rapture. You're gonna feel like a fool when St. Peter asks for your portfolio at the gate and your "friend"/coworker, having made better use of his time than angsting about what someone else does with their money, takes your spot.


----------



## manaheim (May 21, 2011)

My brother in law went off and started doing wedding photography with absolutely no clue what the heck he's doing. His pictures are ok. He doesn't know how to change his focus points. He doesn't know how many megapixels his camera is. He shoots at ISO2400 with the flash.

He has 13 weddings scheduled this year and has done more with photography in 12 months than I have done with it in 6 years. (granted, I have made a business for myself, but he'll probably surpass my photography income by the end of next year)

My reaction? Irritation. Why? Because I'm jealous. However, coming to grips with that has allowed me to realize it for what it is, get over it, and move on. If I had more balls, I'd be doing more than him and likely doing better. I don't, so I am not. I can live with that.  I would suggest you consider doing the same.


----------



## Kbarredo (May 21, 2011)

manaheim said:


> My brother in law went off and started doing wedding photography with absolutely no clue what the heck he's doing. His pictures are ok. He doesn't know how to change his focus points. He doesn't know how many megapixels his camera is. He shoots at ISO2400 with the flash.
> 
> He has 13 weddings scheduled this year and has done more with photography in 12 months than I have done with it in 6 years. (granted, I have made a business for myself, but he'll probably surpass my photography income by the end of next year)
> 
> My reaction? Irritation. Why? Because I'm jealous. However, coming to grips with that has allowed me to realize it for what it is, get over it, and move on. If I had more balls, I'd be doing more than him and likely doing better. I don't, so I am not. I can live with that.  I would suggest you consider doing the same.


 
I'm not scared to go pro. Im just taking the long way around. When become pro I want people to know the 4grand was worth it. But then again like the other guy says photography as a business and as an art are very different. I' see it as art he sees it as a business.


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (May 21, 2011)

So tempted to post this thread....just sayin. Don't be a hater.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (May 21, 2011)

I say get on with your life. Why do we always feel the need to sh*t on others? Jealousy perhaps. If he wants to charge and finds it to be worth his while or enjoys doing it ( no matter how poorly skilled ) then who cares? Worry about yourself, your own skill, and building your own business. I know we can argue that people like him dilute down the quality of the profession and take away work from the extremely skilled ( a very valid point ), but thats the case with ANY business. If you aren't prepared to accept it, than you shouldn't really be running a business because you are dillusional. There is ALWAYS someone better than you at anything you do. So does that mean that a wedding photographer with 10 years experience and a photography degree shouldn't run a business because he isn't as good as the wedding photographer with 30 years experience and a Masters degree? Its all such a waste to even spend time pissing and moaning about it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I didn't get serious until I got my d 5k in september.


 



> ...he just wants to go out and shoot with all the fancy gadgets.


 
You really should just quit this thread while you are "ahead".

Or maybe, quit when you *were* ahead.


:roll:


----------



## mishele (May 21, 2011)

&#8220;To cure jealousy is to see it for what it is, a dissatisfaction with self&#8221;


----------



## Ryan L (May 21, 2011)

lol...did that point ever exist?


----------



## ashleighmcf (May 21, 2011)

One minute you say you are just worried about him spending his money and then the next you are trashing his work. IMO you have no right to be angry over this issue, like so what the guy got a new camera. I think you are totally jealous of him point blank, You seriously seem really immature. Your whole approach to your "friend" getting a new camera seems a tad crazy and wow I would hate to be your friend.

My 2 cents


----------



## Kbarredo (May 21, 2011)

K im gonna straighten things out for you guys. Im not jealous of his equipment we make the same amount of money and i actually have more to play with because i have less responsibilities.I am jealous of his determination but angry with his arrogance. You only have one shot to make a first impression and i dont want his to be a fake bokeh with his sons shirt as the main focus. thats it his gear is of no value to me. I could buy the nikon d3x right now but im not good enough for it yet. But im not going to respond to this thread anymore so if you guys really want this to die its up to you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> You only have one shot to make a first impression


 
:thumbup:


----------



## jands (May 21, 2011)

This thread is STILL going?


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 21, 2011)

Congrats.  You just bumped it. :thumbup:


----------



## jands (May 21, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Congrats.  You just bumped it. :thumbup:


 
It was already almost to the top.  It wasn't much of a bump.  Oh crap, I just bumped it again!


----------



## vtf (May 21, 2011)

Damnt me too


----------



## cuezombies (May 21, 2011)

...whoops, tripped and fell into the failpuddle again.


----------



## sleepybunny2 (May 21, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Well, I went to his portfolio and looked through his kid pics...but it was this shot of the piece of concrete re-bar and brush that convinced me, he's got mad skillz...
> 
> Unlimited Photography's Photos - Portfolio | Facebook


 
The guy must have some immense natural talent if getting halfway through an online course is his only training.


----------



## epp_b (May 21, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger

That is all.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 21, 2011)

epp, that's kinda interesting.


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> epp, that's kinda interesting.



Yes... EXTREMELY interesting.


----------



## jands (May 22, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > epp, that's kinda interesting.
> ...


 
That IS interesting. Epp, did you just write that?  lol.  I guess that explains why so many people on American Idol are so confused when they don't get past the audition.  "But all my friends tell me I'm really good!  I KNOW I'm good!"


----------



## bluetibby1 (May 22, 2011)

IMO, you don't have a right to be upset but hey, it's your life right. If it was me I would just get over the fact that he has more balls to do what he wants.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> So I have been practicing photography for 2 years now and i love it. My work collegue decided he wants to go into professional photography. He buys a 1k sony dslr and takes an online course. He didnt even finish the course and now he has a facebook page up with some pics of his son and some pics of birds as his portfolio. Im mad that he has no experience with photoshoots other than his son and hes charging. Ive been wanting to go pro but my plan is to be a current pro's helper.Its been less than 5 months since he decided to take up photography. Im not sure if hes good enough i just dont want him to blow all his money on high end equipment and fail. I am a little jealous for his determination but im angry with his arrogance. What do you guys think


----------



## The_Traveler (May 22, 2011)

Life isn't fair.
If life was fair only people I like and respected would be more successful and talented.
If life was fair it would turn out that my talent and my experience and my equipment were exactly the magic combination to make me the best photographer in the world.
If life was fair it would turn out that all the lenses too expensive to afford or that didn't fit my camera were fatally flawed in either focus or design. (ditto, for other equipment)

But, just as I learned about age 6 that I really wasn't  the adopted love child of Albert Einstein and one of the Rothschilds, I also have learned that other people's success is not my failure.

So I just have to go ahead, working hard with what I've got and hoping for the best.


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2011)

lamest thread ever. 

Someone call a whaa mbulance.

Whining is for whiners.


Grow a pair, get motivated and do something....otherwise STFU!

Thanks


----------



## photocist (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ariel_ (May 22, 2011)

Is he Filipino?  If not then it probably doesn't apply to him.  I was raised in a Filipino family as well and I know where your coming from.  Why not go shooting together?  Maybe his determination is so strong that he needs the $$ cause he has a family?  Who knows.  But being angry won't change anything.


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2011)

"Other people's success is not my failure." - Traveler

That, right there, is a very good thing to focus on.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 22, 2011)

YES, you can get angry all you want.

Can we now shut this most amazingly boring thread down?


----------



## bifjamod (May 22, 2011)

I read about 5 pages here and I'm going to jump in with my two cents without reading the rest.

First, you have a right to your emotions, regardless of anyone telling you otherwise.

Second, observations that this is a case of sour grapes coincide with my impressions - particularly with your followups.

Third, it sounds like you expected the members to agree with you - to justify your own feelings. You did not get that, and your continued rationalizing reflects that.

Finally, without knowing your goals and dreams, consider what they are. What is your motivation? For me, I love taking photos, and the selection process, and sharing them. I enjoy getting shots of other kids at my kids' events, because often they don't - I appreciate what those can mean to them. However, first and foremost, I do this for myself. I'd love to have a shot considered art by someone, but I am realistic - this is a hobby for me. I find inspiration in many things, but once I see the final result, I sometimes delete it. If someone ever likes my work well enough to buy it, that would be awesome. That's just me.

Have you considered engaging him instead? Take him to a pro workshop, hobby club meet, etc. Let him see reality, and them maybe he'll put the brakes on. If not, you've done what you could.

Good luck with this.

PS art is in the eye of the beholder

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2011)

Holy wow this thread is 9 pages? 

That's awesome!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

Everyone loves a good dead horse beating.


I still love me some good rant threads.
Remember that one from PhillyPhoton, bitching about adorama and how rude the salesman was...? 
(Am I Overreacting?)


----------



## Ryan L (May 22, 2011)

Hmm almost to page 10, even rant threads rarely make it to 10. I am suprised no one has posted a trolling pic yet...


----------



## Shadowbox (May 23, 2011)

Wonder how long we can keep this going.. 

btw.. 

Do you have the right to be angry? Yes. But your friend also has rights, and one of them is to privacy, and also the right to do what he pleases with his money. Thanks to you a whole forum of people now know his personal financial business, if you were my friend I'd be pretty angry right about now. That's none of our business what his financial or family situation is, and now when his potential customers google him they might even find this thread where you not only reveal his personal info, but you also mock and insult his skill as a photographer, and that _could be_ considered slander (or libel?? I'm not a lawyer) and it would fall squarely on your angry rear (and you could then make another rant thread). Good job on that one, if you were so concerned about his finances you wouldn't put him on blast publicly so that it would show up on google and potential clients would think twice about giving him cash.. hmmm smart thinking there, maybe you subconsciously meant for that to happen.


----------



## photocist (May 23, 2011)




----------



## fokker (May 23, 2011)

Rolling for first post on page 10?

Edit: Damn


----------



## manaheim (May 23, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> Wonder how long we can keep this going..
> 
> btw..
> 
> Do you have the right to be angry? Yes. But your friend also has rights, and one of them is to privacy, and also the right to do what he pleases with his money. Thanks to you a whole forum of people now know his personal financial business, if you were my friend I'd be pretty angry right about now. That's none of our business what his financial or family situation is, and now when his potential customers google him they might even find this thread where you not only reveal his personal info, but you also mock and insult his skill as a photographer, and that _could be_ considered slander (or libel?? I'm not a lawyer) and it would fall squarely on your angry rear (and you could then make another rant thread). Good job on that one, if you were so concerned about his finances you wouldn't put him on blast publicly so that it would show up on google and potential clients would think twice about giving him cash.. hmmm smart thinking there, maybe you subconsciously meant for that to happen.



 Slander?  Libel?    Armchair lawyers.


----------



## subscuck (May 23, 2011)

I think I've got a shot at first post page 10...

edit: nope


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2011)

Somehow, and I don't really know why, this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 seems appropriate.


----------



## Lucy Lips (May 23, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> So I have been practicing photography for 2 years now and i love it. My work collegue decided he wants to go into professional photography
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even You have a right, Please Don't be Angry


----------



## Postman158 (May 23, 2011)

Can't believe this thread is  still going. Rofl.


----------



## Shadowbox (May 23, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Shadowbox said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how long we can keep this going..
> ...



lol I'm just talking out my bum


----------



## ACRPhotography (May 23, 2011)

This was an interesting read. I've felt this way before myself. A girl in my area shoots on auto, has no idea how to work her dslr when it comes to manual and when she tried once, she just was all "omg this is too hard i'm never doing this again" She doesn't understand that pop up flash is harsh light and it just upsets me when I try to help her and give her advice when I'm reading books or articles or when I've shot the same shot and got something better. Its frustrating, but just think about it like this. While you're out perfecting your work, he's going to be disatisfying people.


----------

